# MOOMIN NEWS



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just saw this on the Bun in the Oven 3rd Tri thread.

"OH MY GOD!!!  Shock news guys – Moomin has had a little girl this morning at 4.15!!!  6 and a half weeks early!  I am assuming all is ok – am waiting for more news!!  I know I should put this on birth announcements, but I wondered why things had gone a bit quiet from her!"

V quick update - apparently all is ok, and she weighs 5 1/2 pounds - not bad for so early!  She was only in labour 2 hours!


Please post updates if you hear anything.

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG Wow, hope they are both ok, thanks so much for letting us know, anyone heard anything more ? Cx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Flippin heck!!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats Moomin - Hope you are both very well..
       
       

Pri..xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh wow!

I checked this thread by chance & saw this!!!!!!!!!

fantastic!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Congratulations Moomin & DH on the birth of your beautiful baby daughter.
Hope you are all well & recovering from the shock!!

5½lb at 6½ weeks early OMG imagine if you'd gone full term 
And a 2 hour labour   how did you manage that!

Take care.

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin sent me a text earlier with the good news. It said

" This is no joke!! I have given birth to a baby girl.Megan Chloe at 04:15 this morning.She is is special care but doing ok!!"

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS KATHERINE & RICHARD
ON THE BIRTH OF MEGAN CHLOE​
                 

Lots of love from Kelly,Micheal & Oli


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Well done Moomin and Richard  .

Hope you didn't mind me posting your news here but I knew the girls would want to know.

Hope you are doing well and look forward to seeing some piccies (and hearing your secret to a 2 hour labour)

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Moomin & Richard on the safe and speedy arrival of Megan!  
2hr labour - My those premmies come quick don't they?! 

Did wonder where you were as you have been so quiet. So very pleased she is doing well and in the right place for any care she needs.

Hope you all continue to do well!

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wow!

 Congratulations Moomin & DH on the birth of Megan Chloe ​
Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow.... there's a surprise!!!

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS KATHERINE AND RICHARD ON THE SAFE (IF A BIT EARLY) ARRIVAL OF MEGAN CHLOE XXXXX[/fly]

          

Fab name and a good weight for so early... looking forward to seeing some piccies

lots of love Starr xxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

[size=20pt]Welcome to the world Megan,and well done Katherine and Richard too![/size][size=20pt]


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

huge congratulations moomin and richard on the safe and very quick arrival of megan chloe


                 


xdebsx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations Moomin and Richard    

wow what a surprise, bet that caught ya unawares!!

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OOooooh WOW!! 

CONGRATULATIONS MOOMIN AND DH ON THE ARRIVAL OF MEGAN!! 

       

 Grow strong little one and welcome to the world! 

H xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to the world Megan, can't wait to hear all about it and see some photos C x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

I was shocked too         

Cant wait to hear moomins birth story as she was due after me !!! arrrhhhhh ....       

I hope all is well and we get an update soon ... Thinking of you moomin  

     

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Congratulations Moomin and DH on the safe, albeit early, arrival of Megan Chloe.

Look forward to hearing your story soon.

Love to all, Billie and Abi xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Such amazing news.....Congratulations Moomin and Richard on the safe arrival of Megan Chloe.

        

I am so thrilled for you...oh it's so exciting!!  Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics.

Take care loads of love to you all...

Sarah xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Blimey that was quick!!

Huge congratulations to you all, what a lovely surprise. Hope she continues to do well.


XXXXShaziaXXXX


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS 
KATHERINE & RICHARD

WELCOME TO THE WORLD MEGAN CHLOE  ​ [/fly]

Hoping Megan will be home with you soon

Lots Of Love
Looby xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations Moomin and DH on the birth of Megan Chloe.  

      

Love N. Lass and Thomas Xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS KATHERINE AND RICHARD
ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR 
BABY DAUGHTER 
MEGAN CHLOE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     
                    
                    

Its great to hear that little Megan is doing well x
Stay strong little one xxx
Take care Katherine and Richard x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Fabulous news Katherine & Richard!!! What a massive surprise. Glad you are all OK. Welcome to little Megan Chloe -lovely name.

Lots of love Jules
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin & DH
           
Congratulations on the birth of baby Megan.
Lots of love to you all,

Jillypops       

(Jilly is moving home & doesn't have her computer at the moment but wanted me to pass on her love & best wishes).


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thank you so much for all your messages, it has meant a lot to both me, Richard and of course Megan.

I am now at home, but Megan will be in the New Born Unit for at least another month or so.  She is doing well at the moment.  Think it is mum that is struggling at the moment.        Have shed many a tear since I have been at home, although we do spend most of the day at the hospital with her.

Megan is currently under an ultra violet light as she is jaundiced, but apart from that she is doing ok.  She is off her drip and is now on 25ml of milk every 2 hours.  We saw her consultant today and they have no real concerns with her at the moment.

Mum and Dad have managed to have a couple of cuddles with her out of her incubabtor, changed a couple of nappies (quite a challenge when in an incubator) and have fed her through her nasal tube.  

But have to confess I am finding it emotionally very hard, but I am sure each day both me and her will get stronger.  

Will update more when I have some more news.  

Thanks again everyone

Love to you all

Katherine, Richard and Megan

xxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Katherine hun

Stay strong sweetheart and lovely Megan will be home with you and Richard very soon hunni        

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moomin

Glad to hear that Megan is doing well. Louis was in special care and it is hard not taking baby home with you but it WILL pass quickly and you will all be home together before you know it. I found that feeding through the tube thing really wierd specially when they draw it up again!!?? What is that all about. Glad Megan is off the drip, I didn't like that much for Louis as their little arms and legs are so tiny. Megan has got loads of lovely hair and looks really cute, you must be so proud.
Look after each other and hoping you will all be home together soon.

Julesxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Katherine....it is so lovely to hear from you.

Megan is just beautiful...you and Richard must be so proud.  You are bound to be feeling very tearful hun...this is the most emotional thing you have ever gone through in your life.  Plus all your hormones will be all over the place at the moment too.  You will get stronger and the days will pass quickly and you will have Megan home with you before you know it.

Thinking of you all and sending you loads of love...

Sarah xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Katherine

What a beauty Megan is - You and DH must be so proud.. 
Glad to hear she is off the drip and I hope and pray she can come home soon to her mummy and daddy..

Pri..xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Moomin
Just wanted to say congrats on the birth of your baby girl and also to send you a great big hug.  It's completely overwhelming to have a baby, especially if she arrives earlier than expected as you aren't quite prepared for it.  It must be sooooo hard seeing her in the incubator.  Robin had phototherapy for jaundice too and I hated seeing him in there  

I hope she is home with you very soon adn in the meantime, look after yourself and Richard as much as you can.  It's a very scary time for you both plus your hormones are all over the place.  it will get better very soon and you'll have Megan at home with you in no time  

xxx Morgan


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Moomin and Richard on the birth of Megan Chloe!

I hope you are feeling better soon Moomin and will have your little bundle home very soon.
Love Molly
x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Dear Katherine and Richard
Wanted to send my heartfelt congratulations on beautiful Megan's birth.
It must be so bitter sweet having to leave such a lovely treasure, but how reassuring that the consultant has no major concerns.
You're in my thoughts and I wish the three of you every happiness and many joyful years as a family.
Love, peace and strength to you all.
Perky xxxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

AWE MEGAN IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!

ITS GREAT NEWS THAT SHE IS DOING WELL AND I PRAY THAT SHE WILL BE HOME WITH HER MUMMY AND DADDY REAL SOON.

KEEP YOUR CHIN UP SWEETS.. YOU ARE DOING FANTASTIC!

CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU ONCE AGAIN xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Moomin

Many congratulations - Megan is absolutely beautiful! Hope she will be at home with you before too long.

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

She is beautiful and its reasurring that the consutant has no major concerns and what a good weight she was to, really feel for you and Richard, going hope with out her must be very hard and sureal, will be thinking of you both, well all 3 of you C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Moomin,

She is gorgeous, what a lovely photo.

Wishing her home with you very very soon,

Minkey xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just another quick update:

Megan has now been moved from the Special Care Unit and on to a small baby ward.  She has now been off her oxygen for the last 4 days and off her monitors for the last 2 days.  She is still being tube fed, but have managed to have another nuzzle at the breast today and hoping to have another go tomorrow.

As you can see I have updated the picture of her!!!!


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Ah Moomin - she's gorgeous.  It won't be long before she's home with you all by the sounds of her progress.

Love Billie and Abi xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Moomin - she is just gorgeous!!    She seems to be doing so well, hopefully she will be back home with you where she belongs soon,

Marie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

moomin what a little cutie 

Hope she is home soon with you 

xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!

SHE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!

XXX


----------

